# Toro 1028 vs. 1128 (New Models)



## Neil

Hi. I am preparing to purchase a new Toro snowblower. Should I go for the Briggs and Stratton 342cc or will the 302cc Toro Premium be a good choice. There is about a 400 dollar difference. I am a bit nervous of Briggs and Stratton engines as I had bad luck with a Toro lawnmower equiped with a Briggs. I ended up returning the mower and got the model with the Honda. What do you guys/girls think?

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## Shryp

Based on engine alone I would probably just save the money. The Toro engine is probably a Chineese Honda clone. That being said, for $400 more the 1128 probably has some extra gizmos on it.


----------



## Neil

I was wondering about power and reliability. I am leaning towards the 302cc only because of the bad experience with my Toro Super Recycler that had the Briggs and Stratton Engine on it. That was auto choke though. The Briggs on the 1028 snowblower has a manual choke. 

On a side note, the sales rep at the Toro dealer informed me that on the 250cc toro snow can get into the exhaust and bend the valve. There is an accesory that can be purchased that is like a down pipe for the exhaust. This was on the 250cc engine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

the 11-28 has a pivoting scraper blade. that is the only difference between the 2 except for the 1 hp deal. as far as the engines I would get the BRIGGS over the TORO PREMIUM engine any day. but TORO backs that engine with a warranty so it might all just work out for you.


----------



## Neil

OK. I will think I will give the Briggs another chance. I guess there is an issue with the pivoting scraper on the 1128. Any reason why the pivoting scraper would be better? The rubber bushings wear out and the scraper goes back too far and gets fetched up some how. This was according to the service guy at my local Toro dealer. Will not warranty and most just put the regular scraper on. Anyway, I am leaning towards the Briggs but am hesitant. I am guessing with not many replies that there must not be too many issues with these engines.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

I have never had an issues with BRIGGS engines. but don't get me started on those tecumsaparts. if you do not like the pivoting scraper then by all means put the other one on. if they can do that. last year I got a brand new 13HP BRIGGS INTEK snow engine for THE MASTERPIECE and it runs like a dream. it never misses a beat even in the heavy stuff. those tecumsaparts were always gutless wonders here in the MINNESOTA winter.


----------



## Neil

Well I went with the Toro Power Max HD 1028 OHXE (model 38802). This has the Toro Premium engine 302cc. The sales guy assured me that these are great engines and I will have no trouble with it. He said they are built with 3 rings on the pistons, heavier flywheels, heavier crank bearings,better governor response and a cast iron cylinder. He said these are quieter and more efficient than the Briggs and that if he was buying between the 2 machines he would go with the model I went with. I hope he is right. I don't believe because the engine is made in China it is designed in China. I hope not anyway. We will wait and see and I will let everyone know how I make out with it this winter. Just looking at the engine it does not appear to be cheap in any way. I saved $400 compared to the 342cc Briggs. I told the guy that money was not an issue if reliability would be less on the smaller engine. Remember, I did have very bad luck with my Briggs powered Super Recycler mower and had to return it for a Honda powered unit. That is what really persuaded me to go with the smaller engine.


----------



## MagnumB

I just ended up with the 1128 OHXE myself today. The spring loaded scraper bar wears much better than the regular scraper bar. You can go through 4 of the regular ones for one spring loaded job. They are well proven over 20 years and frankly offer the added benefit of giving single stage like clearing performance. My dealer sells many of them to commercial clients and municipalities each year and they have been excellent. There really is little to go wrong. It's a simple system and shouldn't pose a hassle. Especially if stored in a heated garage. I'll give you my personal feedback in time. 

I know it's late, but figured I'd post what I know of them. It's proven tech and it's long wearing. So replacement costs wash between spring and standard. 

Sadly there is lots of hearsay about the feature, but they are being run everywhere. 

Re the 1028, it's a beast. The jump from the 928 to the 1028 is very significant. The 928 might be off one horsepower, but it can't produce the torque. The 10/1128 on the other hand are torque monsters and offer impressive gains. Any differences between the 1028 and 1128 are minimal as far as what you will see in daily operation. My 1128 is rated at 16.5 torque.

You made a great choice. I look forward to your first report back after the first snow. 

Cheers brother

Mag


----------



## KpaxFAQ

All snow blower engines except the Honda GX and GCV (on their single stage) are made in China now FYI, including Briggs.

Nice choice, Toro was a close second on my shopping list. Probably would of went with Toro and saved a few bucks if they were still USA made.


----------



## MagnumB

I appreciate the post! 

Something I was meaning to mention before is that the term "Chinese manufactured" is almost irrelevant. Most of the devices we are viewing this website with and typing on are all made in China. The country of origin means little, it's the whole you pay to get what you want and the quality that China can produce is every bit as good as here, provided it's a quality engine. Briggs doesn't outsource, they are just manufactured elsewhere. 

The only reason I mention this is because "China" has become a byword for poor quality, which is odd considering there is likely a 75-80% proliferation of Chinese manufactured products/technology in our own homes.


----------



## Normex

MagnumB said:


> The spring loaded scraper bar wears much better than the regular scraper bar. You can go through 4 of the regular ones for one spring loaded job. They are well proven over 20 years and frankly offer the added benefit of giving single stage like clearing performance.
> 
> Mag


Congratulations Gents on those fine machines but I have a hard time seeing a spring loaded bar lasting 4 times the regular scrapers as normally a well adjusted scraper should have 1/8" clearance from a hard surface but if it is adjusted to touch the surface of course you would wear so many.
The spring loaded bar touches the surface at all times, are they thicker than regular bars? 
Just wondering.


----------



## MagnumB

The physical scraper part of the spring loaded setup, is a lot bigger (not thicker) than a regular scraper. This allows it to wear much much more and still maintain good performance. Also, unlike a normal scraper, this can at least get out of the way vs just take a hit after hit on cracks etc

The spring loaded scraper also pivots back and up, so it physically contacts the ground at a totally different angle vs the regular scraper. 

It all adds up to a longer wear item vs a regular scraper.


----------



## joed

I was wondering if the two individuals who bought the 1028 and 1128 could provide further feedback on how the units are performing. I'm in the market for a snowblower too and can't decide between these 2. The 1028 is $200 cheaper where I am. I currently have the toro 826OXE. It's about 5 years old. The machine has been great but when it gets to the EOD stuff, especially if it's wet/slushy etc., it tends to bog down and the chute gets clogged. My dealer suggested going for a larger engine. Thank you.


----------



## Hanky

I have bought a 1128 in Nov 2014 and am really happy with my choice. We had on major dump of wet snow 10 to 12 in of wet heavy stuff. In first gear it work better than I expected. The EOD (end of driveway) that the town left was a bit of a problem but only with the first pass as it was a full one. Did a review on it along with a you tube video. Waiting for more snow now. My neighbour across the street and a 10 hp 28 craftsman and it could not blow at all with out plugging up. So I ended up blowing his drive way also.


----------

